# Motor Almost Stalls, but not quite...



## big_aluminum_wing (Nov 12, 2004)

My car's a '97 SE, 147k. After I get off of the interstate for about 45 miles or so and slow down at the end of the exit ramp my car acts like its going to stall out! What the heck? It hasn't stalled out, but the idle drops waaaayyy down, like 300 rpm or so. This is not normal behavior for the car, and after a little more driving around in town it won't do this anymore. Any ideas? I'm fresh out.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

big_aluminum_wing said:


> My car's a '97 SE, 147k. After I get off of the interstate for about 45 miles or so and slow down at the end of the exit ramp my car acts like its going to stall out! What the heck? It hasn't stalled out, but the idle drops waaaayyy down, like 300 rpm or so. This is not normal behavior for the car, and after a little more driving around in town it won't do this anymore. Any ideas? I'm fresh out.


check for vacuum leaks and check your oil level. the pvc valve might be bad as well. some vehicles will run badly after a quick loss of vacuum such as when you get off of the freeway. check the tps too Throttle position sensor check/adjustment


----------



## big_aluminum_wing (Nov 12, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> check for vacuum leaks and check your oil level. the pvc valve might be bad as well. some vehicles will run badly after a quick loss of vacuum such as when you get off of the freeway. check the tps too Throttle position sensor check/adjustment


You know, I'll bet it is the PCV valve.... I was gonna change that once but couldn't find it, so I sorta forgot about it. Any ideas where it is or how to get to it? I know it is on the passenger side hidden from view, but that's about all I've got. My service manual isn't much help on this one.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

big_aluminum_wing said:


> You know, I'll bet it is the PCV valve.... I was gonna change that once but couldn't find it, so I sorta forgot about it. Any ideas where it is or how to get to it? I know it is on the passenger side hidden from view, but that's about all I've got. My service manual isn't much help on this one.


On the passanger's side behind the engine, near the intake manifold. Its not for the faint of heart to change out. estimate 4 hours to do. I need to replace mine as well.

Frank


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> On the passanger's side behind the engine, near the intake manifold. Its not for the faint of heart to change out. estimate 4 hours to do. I need to replace mine as well.
> 
> Frank


easiest way to do it is to move the power steering pump out of the way. after you do that, its a lot more accessible.


----------

